# Big Bob



## Tod (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi my friends,

I'm sorry to bring you this news but I know you would all like to know. Rosie, Bob's wife, sent me this today and asked me to post it.



​

ROBERT D. VILLWOCK - age: 83
Born May 4, 1932.

Went home to be with the LORD JESUS CHRIST on April 20, 2016.​
Robert D. Villwock (Bob) was a retired electronic engineer who had been instrumental in the development and design of many modern miracles: Aerospace electronic designs, communication satellite configurations and even did early work on creating our current GPS technology. Bob was really a smart engineer.

Bob accepted the Lord Jesus Christ as his personal Lord and Savior in his forties and had been a devout Christian since then. He was always eager to share the Gospel and always took advantage of every opportunity to share the way of salvation with family, friends, and anyone else who will listen. Bob found the real meaning and joys of life in loving God and living according to his faith. He loved his wife greatly, his sons and his family.

In addition to his love for the Lord, Bob is deeply passionate about his music. His skills in this arena are somewhat legendary. Proficient in several different instruments, he mastered the art of the 'multiple recording'. Multiple Recording is the process in which Bob played several different instruments and, with some technological and engineering techniques, blended them into a single recording. He had produced several CD's; and upon listening to these CD's, you would swear that you were listening to a FULL-ON DIXIELAND BAND! Quite amazing.

Bob is a wonderful person because, first and foremost, he relied on the grace and mercy of Jesus Christ for living his life. Secondly, he was very hard-working, practical, honest and persistent in accomplishing the goals he set for his life. He focused on the positive aspects of life, always humble, intent on correcting his mistakes and forgiving those who have wronged him. Bob was always grateful and had a wonderful sense of humor.

Besides being smart and intelligent, Bob was a lifelong learner of things that interest him most: the Bible, the infinite mysteries of God’s marvelous and awesome universe, barbershop music, jazz, riddles, Sherlock Holmes movies, chess, mathematics, electronic gizmos, etc. and classic movie shows.

Bob passed away in the arms of his wife at home in Apple Valley, California.

Psalm 116:15 Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints.

Romans 8:38-39 For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

================================================

Robert D. Villwock died peacefully on Wednesday, April 20, 2016, aged 83 at his home in the arms of his wife. Beloved husband of Rosie, great father of Robert and Richard, dearly loved grandpa of Brandi and Jeremy, and cherished great grandpa to Chandler and Preston. He is greatly missed by all who knew and loved him.


Memorial service will be held on Saturday, April 30, 2016, 11:00 A.M.at Temple Baptist Church located at 11222 Maple Ave., Hesperia, CA, 92345.

====================================================================

On a personal note, during the last couple of years or so, Bob and I talked on the phone at least once a week, sometimes daily depending on the project we had going. Bob was most definitely the greatest genius I've ever known, and even at his age, he didn't miss a beat. I miss him dearly.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 24, 2016)

Big Bob ... he has brought so much to this forum, most of all with his personality that was always serving the good of the whole. His script contributions (like SIPS, the famous legato script, and others) have bettered the sample technology by a deciding margin. Besides that he was always helpful and friendly. Good to know that he was firm in his faith about being an immortal being in the core. Big Bob, we were lucky that you were one of us!


----------



## schatzus (Apr 24, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Big Bob.


----------



## emid (Apr 24, 2016)

I am really saddened to hear this news. He was a generous soul always eager to help. Rest in peace Sir. You will always be remembered...


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh man!  

R.I.P.


----------



## Reegs (Apr 24, 2016)

I am definitely a better scripter from his influence, and I always enjoyed discussions with him here on the forum. To echo Hannes, his contributions to the scripting community cannot be overstated.

RIP Bob. You will be missed!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 24, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this. Bob was a phenomenal scripter, teacher, generous with his time and always giving advice at the highest level with kindness and patience. His math libraries for scripting are unique. His midi mockups were at top level. A true kind spirit, contributor, and role model. He will be greatly missed. My condolences to his family.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow! Thank you for passing this on to us, Tod! I don't think anyone on this site is uninfluenced by Big Bob's scripting--the man lived years younger than his age--what a loss to the community. :(


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 24, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this.
So long Bob, and many thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Farkle (Apr 24, 2016)

I am saddened to hear this. Big Bob always had wonderful, and patient, interactions and advice with us on VI-Control. He was a true gentleman, and a kind soul. My condolences to Rosie and to Bob's family. May he find peace and joy in heaven.

Mike


----------



## rJames (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the help, conversations and especially SIPS which contributed greatly to the success of many (most?) of us here at VI.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 24, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Big Bob has left us, but he's left us for a better place:

_"Do not let your hearts be troubled. You believe in God; believe also in me. My Father's house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you? And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am. You know the way to the place where I am going." (John 14:1-4)_

I'm sure the room Jesus has prepared for him has tubas, trombones, trumpets, banjos, clarinets...


----------



## tomaslobosk (Apr 24, 2016)

Ohhh :(, I can't believe it! This is so sad!
Big Bob was a huge mentor to all of us...
May he rest in peace.


----------



## paoling (Apr 24, 2016)

Last year we had some nice talks via email about faith and Kontakt. I'll miss his smart ideas and his point of view on many things.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow, that's a big loss for the community :-( Last Year I asked around in the NI Kontakt forum if anyone knows of a multi-script that does Volume Crossfades between two instruments with a MIDI-Fader - so Big Bob saw this and he was interested in the concept and only a day or two later he came up with a script! I thought it was very generous that he took the time and I admire how effortless he did what he did! R.I.P and thanks Bob!

(I thought to share the script here, but I don't want to turn this thread into anything else than to express condolences. So if you're interested, PM me for the link or search the NI forum for "Multi Script to Crossfade between two independent patches?")


----------



## kb123 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sad news indeed. We will miss you my friend


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 25, 2016)

RIP, Bo, and thanks for your legacy here.


----------



## Blackster (Apr 25, 2016)

That's really a shock! Very very sad!! :( RIP, BigBob!


----------



## Lindon (Apr 25, 2016)

RIP Bob, loved your work. I will miss you.


----------



## andreasOL (Apr 25, 2016)

What a big loss...he has helped so many of us here directly or indirectly and his work is present in so many instruments...his thoughts were so clear and he knew his stuff...all this on a technical side but also on the human side which always showed through...and that's the real loss...


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 25, 2016)

Such a generous man with really impressive credentials. He will be missed. RIP.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 25, 2016)

what a big loss. a thought to his family. Rest in peace


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 25, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this! Big Bob has been such an inspiration and a guiding force for Kontakt scripting internationally. He will be missed! My sincere condolences to his surviving family.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 25, 2016)

This is really sad... My condolences to his family as well. May he rest in peace.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 25, 2016)

That is very sad news. 
Bob helped me with a lot of Kontakt problems over the years. 
From the few times we wrote, I would have never thought he was 83(!). 
May he rest in peace.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 25, 2016)

This sucks, big time. 
Rest in peace, Big Bob.


----------



## robh (Apr 25, 2016)

I had the opportunity and privilege to beta test his WIPS script a few years ago. It was fun to be involved. He was always pleasant to interact with, and wow! Was he quick at script fixes, changes, and especially the additions. I think he added the aftertouch-controlled playable vibrato (in other words , not LFO controlled) in a day, and refined it in another day.
My condolences to Bob's family. Our loss, heaven's gain.

Rob


----------



## Samulis (Apr 25, 2016)

We've lost a great Renaissance-Man for sure. His work on faux-legato is some of the finest ever done, his work with early one-person multi-tracking innovative, and his generosity legendary. My condolences to those close to him and may he rest in peace.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 25, 2016)

Farewell, Bob. Until we meet again in heaven....
I´m sure you´re already having more fun than we have here on earth.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 25, 2016)

Sad - what a kind and generous guy!


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 25, 2016)

I saw the thread title and feared this is what it would be about. Bob was so very generous and helped me more time times than I can count. I'm very sad to hear this news, but we knew years ago that he was having health problems, so we're lucky we got to have him for as long as we did. What a great guy.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh no.... what a loss!! What a huge contribution he was able to make to KSP based on his background for programming for the oldest space-program computers using only addition and subtraction. He had a ton of old-school tricks up his sleeve and was meticulous with whatever he tackled. What a great mind and Renaissance man. 

Condolences to his family and loved ones. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## wst3 (Apr 25, 2016)

A big loss for our community and for his family and friends! I'll echo the comment that I had no idea he was 83, his energy belied his age. He made a couple comments at one point that suggested a possible health problem, but it seemed like it was in the past... given his enthusiasm I guess that's how he treated it.

I am glad I took the time to email him with questions, I'm richer for even my brief interaction with him!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 25, 2016)

:(

Bob was a real class act. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 25, 2016)

He's always been so gracious to help anyone who asked. A great lesson for us all.

.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear this. I did not know him personally but he helped a lot of people.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 25, 2016)

The SIPs script has done so much for all of us. Crazy to think about. What a generous guy. 

rip, Bob.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh no, this is truly sad:( he did contribute so much to this forum, shared his knowledge...Farewell Bob, you will be missed.


----------



## Leon Willett (Apr 25, 2016)

Sincerely thanks, Bob, for your work on SIPS which I use ever day. 

Rest in peace!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 25, 2016)

wst3 said:


> A big loss for our community and for his family and friends! I'll echo the comment that I had no idea he was 83, his energy belied his age. He made a couple comments at one point that suggested a possible health problem, but it seemed like it was in the past... given his enthusiasm I guess that's how he treated it.
> 
> I am glad I took the time to email him with questions, I'm richer for even my brief interaction with him!


The same here.


----------



## dadek (Apr 25, 2016)

Sincerest condolences to his family and friends. Thanks for everything.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh no! Bob was such a bright light and such kind generous soul. This is a huge loss to the community here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear it. My condolences.

Nice fellow. His generous Kontakt legato script contributions live on.


----------



## Alesis (Apr 26, 2016)

Sad news. It's been fascinating, discovering the scale of his contributions to this community.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm very sad to learn of this. Bob was a great asset to this community and the KSP world. His maths library, WIPS, SIPS, and brilliant documents have been invaluable to me and many other developers. Aside from these wonderful tools he was a really nice guy to chat with and always gave great advice and support.


----------



## patchen (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh, man. Too many good ones gone this year. I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## stigma (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh man! Its so sad!
I didnt talk with him but i admired his genius!
I am sure that every scripter found a big help with the math library
and generally with his razor sharp mind!
Have a nice trip BIG MASTER(BOB)


----------



## pulse (Apr 27, 2016)

Very sad! He will surely be remembered. A talented and kind fellow.


----------



## owenave (Apr 30, 2016)

Rest in Peace Big Bob. I am new here and sorry I never got to spend time with you. But from all these kind words I can tell you were a blessing to all. And that you lived your life so people could see the Lord in you.. Hope to meet you finally in Heaven soon. Prayers for the family.


----------



## slavedave (May 4, 2016)

"The ground began to shake
The stone was rolled away
His perfect love could not be overcome
Now death where is your sting?
Our resurrected King
Has rendered you defeated"

Prayers go up for Bob's grieving family. From what I have read about him, I would have loved to have spent a few hours learning about life, technology, music and faith from him.


----------



## P.N. (May 4, 2016)

A legend. Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## derstefmitf (May 6, 2016)

Big Bob, we will miss you dearly. It was inspiring to read all your different contributions and I you definitely made me a better scripter. Thanks for everything. R.I.P. and my condolences to the relatives and family.


----------



## ScoringFilm (May 15, 2016)

RIP Big Bob; always extremely helpful and brought much to this community.


----------



## acabreira (May 23, 2016)

Sad news, but Big Bob's legacy is eternal. Rest In Peace, buddy.


----------



## fitch (May 24, 2016)

This is sad news indeed. Big Bob's scripting legacy will definitely live on. My condolences to all his family.


----------



## dfhagai (May 24, 2016)

RIP dear Bob.
The legend will live on!


----------



## vicontrolu (May 24, 2016)

RIP Bob, source of inspiration and wisdom.


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear about his passing. I've used his WIPs scripts for a lot of things.
I mentioned him on my blog. The scripter guys never get enough credit.


----------



## Maximvs (May 26, 2016)

I am very sudden to hear about Bob's passing :-(

My deepest sympathies and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## jesusginard (May 26, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear that the brilliant Big Bob passed away. 
Thank you for the legacy that you have left, it will keep helping us for so many years. 
Lots of love to the family.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2016)

Rip Bob and thank you


----------



## Stevie (Feb 2, 2017)

I just read about it by now :(
Thank you so much for your wonderful contributions, Bob. You will always be remembered by me. I'm using your WIPS script on a daily basis on the Miroslav Woodwinds.


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, I'm just learning this as well. There are people who have reached out to me on the phone to offer music and educational advice. He was very generous. I also miss others like Peter Alexander. RIP Bob


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn, the guy was incredibly generous to the community.
Legacys live on though.


----------



## Aviram Dayan Production (Apr 6, 2017)

Rip Robert and Thank you


----------

